# Does Worcestershire go bad?



## jpinmaryland

I had this bottle I just opened and left on the shelf for like maybe a month, not really a long time. But when I opened the lid, it came off with a loud pop and I wondered if that indicated a build up of something bad or just maybe the way it came off. I think I had opened it up previously.

I tasted it and I think it might be slightly bitter but maybe I am imagining things, it's kind of hard to tell how worcst. tastes just tasting it plain. 

Do you think it can go bad in a short time like that?


----------



## GB

Under normal circumstances, not i do not think a short time like that would have it go bad.


----------



## Andy M.

I keep Worcestershire in a cabinet for years.  Never had a 'pop' when I opened it.  It might be best if you toss it and buy a new bottle.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I have never had it go bad but that is not to say it couldn't.  I'd toss it.


----------



## jennyema

It shouldnt go bad, but anything that opens with a POP should be tossed.  It likely means gas built up in the bottle.


----------



## jpinmaryland

note there is another thread with similar topic: worc. how long does it last?

you know I really should asked upthread: Do you store it in the refrig? I put it in the refrig after the pop incident.


----------



## Linux

jpinmaryland said:


> note there is another thread with similar topic: worc. how long does it last?
> 
> you know I really should asked upthread: Do you store it in the refrig? I put it in the refrig after the pop incident.




There is no need to keep Worcestershire sauce in the fridge. It won't go bad, not even stored in the larder or cupboard. I have been using Lea & Perrins for years and never known it to turn, not even when I was working in Greece, where temperatures soared.

Incidentally, Lee & Perrins manufacture a 'limited edition' of the same, and it is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## buckytom

the real question here is what caused the pop? something might have been introduced, even in a saline environment such as worchestershire sauce, that allowed gas to build. 

the sauce is cheap, so i say chuck it. is not puking up your guts worth $2.


----------



## LAJ

I wouldnt trust the sauce. Since, it has anchovies as an ingredient.


----------



## jpinmaryland

the sauce has not been a problem, I think the pop was caused by the friction of the cap and that whatever protrusion/channel is used to hold it in place..


----------



## BigAL

Probably should toss, but if it were mine...I'd use it no problem.  But that is just me.


----------



## Kayelle

I'd toss it, but I'm a real chicken when it comes to questioning things like this.  Back to the old Mantra...."when in doubt, throw it out".


----------



## Rocklobster

This sauce is fermented so it shouldn't really go bad. But as said before, for two bucks you can have some peace of mind.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

If you had it stored in the 'fridge, then most likely cold air in the bottle (which was confined to a specific volume) increased in pressure as it absorbed thermal energy from it's warmer surroundings.  Then you got a pop upon opening it.


----------



## Kylie1969

I would throw that one away...but under normal circumstances, the sauce lasts for years in the pantry


----------



## Andypants

The bottle I currently have open pops when I flip the cap.  I haven't noticed any change in the taste and it's almost gone anyway.  It's French's, but it was $1 at Walmart so I wouldn't be surprised if it was low quality.


----------



## -jeffB

*From the manufacturer's mouth...*

Okay, I found this thread after my own bottle of French's Worcestershire sauce not only popped and produced a cloud of fog, but actually foamed up like a beer!

I called the 800 number on the bottle. The rep I spoke to said this is actually normal for fresh bottles. I don't remember seeing it happen before, but since I tend to go through a bottle about once every ten years, that's not too surprising. It's also not surprising if you remember that Worcestershire is a fermented product.

If it _does_ kill me, I'll be sure to post a followup message warning everybody.


----------

